

Shift/Reduce Expression Parsing - ProgramMax
http://h14s.p5r.org/2014/10/shiftreduce-expression-parsing-by-douglas-gregor.html

======
whitten
This is a repost of an old article about the Sugar parsing library. This
parsing technique uses shift/reduce (much like YACC in some ways) and
precedence techniques and handles infix, prefix and postfix operators. It also
handles confix operators (read the article!)

Overall, a good read, and I'm glad that ProgramMax decided to rehost this
article from Douglas Gregor.

------
likeclockwork
Hm. Couldn't you also adapt Dijkstra's Shunting Yard Algorithm?

